# Bar Keeper's Friend - Great for surface rust removal



## gtbuzz

Looks nice. Did you use the BKF in powder form + some sort of lubricant or did you use the liquid form? I tried the latter out once and it did a decent job of cleaning things up bit I may have left it on there a little too long as the entire table turned a very subtle brown a couple minutes later. Perhaps I did something else wrong too but your results look good.


----------



## Cereal4Dinner

I used the powder form mixed with some water. I've seen the light brown color too, and I think its just the rust particles in the solution settling back on the surface after it dries. I think the trick is to keep it wet (adding water if necessary), moving it the whole time, and when you're done to wipe it off and rinse the part with clean water until the paper towels wipe cleanly.


----------



## Dusty56

Looks good.
where do you get the stuff and how much does it cost ?


----------



## RPhillips

You can find Bar keepers friend most any where they sell cleaning supplies. I picked up some the other day from Lowes.


----------



## AaronK

thanks for the tip - i love BKF in the kitchen for cleaning grime on metal, but never thought to use it in the shop. excellent!


----------



## JohnnyB

And it works great for cleaning the tea stain from your teacups. The active ingredient is oxalic acid.


----------



## Bampei

You'll also find all the products, both powder and liquid in Wallie World (Wal-Mart)


----------



## ScottKaye

hmmm, wonder if it will work on hard water stains in the shower. Specifically on the glass as long as its not too abrasive like comet or Ajax.


----------



## Cereal4Dinner

ScottKaye, I've noticed it works as well as Comet or Ajax on other household cleaning tasks, but not really any better. Rust removal is where it shines compared to those two.


----------



## sgv

ScottKaye krudd kutter original formula also cuts soap scum with ease


----------



## plegresl

ScottKaye, it works really well on hard water stains and in my experience does not damage glass at all.


----------



## Dusty56

*Cereal4Dinner*...great name and also guilty of the same !! LOL


----------



## eatsawdust

I buy most of my tools used too so I have lots of experience with BKF and I usually mix it with WD 40 instead of water it prevents new rust.


----------



## davidroberts

Scrape her down with a razor blade first, then scrub and wax. Use a razor blade holder, usually a buck or two at the big box stores because the sides of the razor are pretty sharp in their own right and besides, you hand gets tired. You'llhave more control with a holder. Keep a sharp one loaded, or you can strop like I do. But blades are so cheap, a buck at HF for 10 or so. If I've been bad and neglectful, especially summertime, I'll pull out the old quarter sheet sander and give it a go with 400-600 wet-dry sandpaper and WD 40. Shine baby shine. I'll have to try your wax recommendation. Always looking for good inexpensive products that work. Thanks


----------



## CharlesA

I'm surprised by the number of folks using abrasives like sandpaper and barkeepers friend. I was told to use nylon scrubbing pads and not sandpaper or cleanser b/c you want to keep all the cast iron there-you can run the risk of compromising the flatness. I've been very happy with Boeshield Rust Free (when there is bad rust) followed by Boeshield T-9. Works great. Wood Magazine tested a whole array of rust solutions, and found the Boeshield combination to be the best.

If you use Rust Free, you will be amazed at how quickly a thin film of rust forms on naked cast iron after everything is stripped off-you can literally see it spread across the surface in seconds. The T-9 is essential to stop the rust from re-forming.

But, whatever works for you . . .


----------



## Hawaiilad

Charles, where you you purchase the Boeshield?


----------



## ssnvet

We switched from teflon coated (non-sthick) pots and pans to stainless steal cookware a long time ago… and soon after discovered Bar Keepers Friend.

It's basically a very fine grit version of Commet, suitable for polishing up pretty much any metal surface.

I think you'd have to polish more than one lifetime to make your table saw table go out of flat in any measurable way.

But the BEST part about BKF, is that it is a covert woodshop expense, which gets logged agaiinst the cleaning supply category, and not the hobby category. My wife buys it at Wally World or the grocery store.

:^)

For heavy rust, I use Evaporust…..

Save your elbows…. sprinkle BKF on the metal table, put a wet greeny on it, and put your jitter bug sander on top of the greeny, and go to town.

Buff in some JPW after that and your good to go for a good long while.


----------



## CharlesA

I bought the Boeshield at the local Woodcraft. Several stores around here, and Amazon, sell it.


----------



## CharlesA

A little BKF may not compromise the flatness, a power sander with sandpaper could.


----------



## 6t5Goat

This is truly magic stuff..

I use it to get super clear windows when I wash my cars..

it doesn't scratch..

You've never seen windows clean until you've scrubbed the OUTSIDE with Bar Keepers Friend..

do not use on inside.. it takes alot of clear water to rinse clear..


----------



## Cleanandsober

I like bar keeper for saw top. And for many other thing. Its very mild abrasive, cleaner and polish. I have not tried Boeshield rust free but it's active ingredient is Phosphoric Acid. And I know Phosphoric Acid releases some nasty(toxic) fumes. Don't know if there is enough phosphoric acid in rust free to be a problem. But I know that oxalic acid doesn't release any nasty fumes( the acid in BKF).I've used BKF on all kinds of stainless steel with no ill effects.
I use Johnson paste wax on the saw top after cleaning and recover every couple of months


----------

